# Braun LED light BRAUN 390 Lumen Magnetic Slim Bar Folding LED Work Light



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Good review. I'll second the five-star rating on this light. One extra benefit is that the battery is not built in. It's a standard 18650 lithium, so you can keep a spare or two ready to go if you need it. You can buy that battery online and, since it's commonly used for vape devices, most vaping stores will carry them too. I've never needed that, but I think it's a nice option to have.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I'll probably end up buying a few.


----------



## HerringImpaired (Mar 13, 2019)

I ran out and bought one! Nice light, I used it tonight to light up my grill while cooking. 
That magnet is no joke!, Thanks for the tip…..


----------



## tomsfoolery (Oct 29, 2020)

I was just in there and was looking at lights. I need a better one on my drill press and bandsaw. I will give it another look when I get back there. Always loves tools reviews no matter how small an item it is.


----------

